
Air cargo is 1% of worldwide frieght volume but 35% of revenue - SQL2219
https://wolfstreet.com/2018/10/13/converting-used-passenger-planes-to-freighters-air-cargo/
======
informatimago
Freight mass would be more meaningful than freight volume…

